#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Heat Transfer in Process Engineering

## aragorn

Eduardo Cao, "Heat Transfer in Process Engineering"


M g H | 2009 | ISBN: 0071624082 | 576 pages | PDF | 8,2 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Heat Transfer in Process Engineering

----------


## *sessizlik

thanks a lot..

----------


## *sessizlik

this is a good and very useful book..thanks..

----------


## mh_mahmoodieh

thanks

----------


## tsrc8204

I enjoy this book very much!

tsrc8204

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## saverr

please repost link is dead. thanks.

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Aragorn,

Please upload the file again.

Thanks in advance,

Amit

----------


## Mechi

Be carefull, that book have a lot of technical mistakes!!!!

----------


## Hassan_engr39

thanks

----------


## josefreitas

pls upload. thanks

----------


## os12

pls upload. thanks

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Heat Transfer in Process Engineering

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## os12

Dear selmagis
Thanks a lot!

----------


## pigkyjoy

Dear selmagis
I cant download Pls, up load this file again or sent it to my e-mail (pigkyjoy@hotmail.com)
thank you for your kindness

----------


## selmagis

You could find it if **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pigkyjoy

Dear selmagis

thank you very much

----------


## DucTran

> Be carefull, that book have a lot of technical mistakes!!!!



Really? Can you show me some of them?

----------


## sk01

Pls reupload

----------


## chesyria.alarab

hello Aragon, would you please download the book again because it does not exist.

Thank You

----------


## aragorn

New Link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sarathy2003

Thank you so much

----------

